# Run forrest run



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

bit of a strange one this but are there any hills in Dubai!? 
Every picture I've seen looks decidedly flat. 

I am a runner and I NEED hills in my life. 

Just a couple will do


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Nothing really in Dubai but rocky mountain ranges towards Dibba, Oman etc. 

OutdoorUAE | outdooruae.com - Online portal for all outdoor activities in UAE is a local magazine and they do features on running in these areas.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Dubai is flat, flat, flat. About the biggest hill is going over one of the highway overpasses. It is rough if one likes hills in their life. The closes hills are in the areas Mr Rossi mentions and they are all a bit of a haul, certainly not something you do after work, weekends only. I am from CO, so I understand, it has been a difficult transition for me


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for you're input guys  I'm coming over next week with my girlfriend to check Dubai out. 
How do you find life there? I'm really excited right now


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

What about Al Ain? You can all run up Jabal Hafit together .


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Piers said:


> bit of a strange one this but are there any hills in Dubai!?
> Every picture I've seen looks decidedly flat.
> 
> I am a runner and I NEED hills in my life.
> ...



Sand dunes, they're tougher!


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

RN!!
true say!! 
I've already thought of the sand dunes. 
All over it bro  
Do you live in dubai?


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> What about Al Ain? You can all run up Jabal Hafit together .


Huh? 
What's Al ain ?
Jabal Hafit!? 
Guess I should google this


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Piers said:


> RN!!
> true say!!
> I've already thought of the sand dunes.
> All over it bro
> Do you live in dubai?


Am not a dude, am a dudette 

You'll have access to a variety of natural landscapes in UAE and Oman for different sorts of activities, no rolling hills (far down south in Oman, perhaps) but there are mountains (highest goes up close to 3000m above sea level), sand dunes, wadis, beaches, the deep sea.

If you'd like to check out the sand dunes, I feel the convenient ones in Dubai are either along Emirates road 66 or Emirates road 44. Have you done any background reading as well?

Adventure HQ
OutdoorUAE | outdooruae.com - Online portal for all outdoor activities in UAE
Dubai | Live Work Explore

p.s. - You'll slowly get used to the Arabic names people use such as Jebel (mountain) and wadi (riverbed). I'm sure others will tell you more.

So Al Ain = an emirate / state / province while Jebel Hafeet or Hafit (not sure what the right pronounciation is in Arabic!) is a mountain (this mountain range is pretty short compared to some others, kind of reminds me of Ayres Rock actually when approaching it in a car from a distance)


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

The closest I have gotten to hill is take the stairs all the time in my apartment block.

I miss the hill I bag Munros when I'm home but none here


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Piers said:


> Every picture I've seen looks decidedly flat.


Well yes it is. HOWEVER if you really want a workout try running up a sand dune.

Also every Wednesday at the autodrome they allow runners and bikes and ban cars, it's mildly undulating. 

As others have said you can also go in the Hatta mountains.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

And you will be amazed at how many different ways you can spell the same thing and none of them are totally wrong haha


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> And you will be amazed at how many different ways you can spell the same thing and none of them are totally wrong haha


 but I'm guessing there would be only one correct spelling in arabic?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We will have to wait and see if someone on here knows the answer to that. Good example of different spellings - Al Quoz, Qouz, Quoze, Umm Sequeim, Seqeim, Fujairah, Fujeirah - the list is endless. And these can be found on sign posts, official/municipality buildings, etc. I guess it's down to the person translating it and how they spell the translation


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

CRIKEY! this sounds a little confusing? 
Same place different spelling. Each spelling correct anyway? Hells bells  

What is autodrome? I'm intrigued


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

Ps
Thanks for all your comments. I'm learning more each day. Big ups.


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Piers said:


> CRIKEY! this sounds a little confusing?
> Same place different spelling. Each spelling correct anyway? Hells bells


If they sounds very alike, there's a high chance it's the same place bring referred to.



Piers said:


> What is autodrome? I'm intrigued


Read up, read up. You'll find it somewhere in those websites and you'll be able plan what you'd like to see when you're over. Good luck & have fun.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Piers said:


> What is autodrome? I'm intrigued


Location Map | Dubai Autodrome


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Can you get up Jebel Ali? That's closest but it's got a big radar-y dish thing at the top so access may be restricted.


----------



## Piers (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys 
Thanks for all you're input. 
So I did my 5 day tour and got the job! It's in JLT  

Now need accommodation 

Firstly temp for one month. 

Any advice?


----------

